# Hardtop Fitting Kit (again, again)



## GreenMeenie (Apr 2, 2016)

I feel I'm in a similar position to a few others out there in Hardtop land that are missing fitting kits as they become the proverbial Rocking Horse poo. I thought I'd found a German supplier who could provide the complete kit: 8N7898107B, who even took my money, only to be reimbursed a week later as they were unable to fulfill the obligation [smiley=bigcry.gif]

So, I figure some of these fitting kits are either on cars of owners unaware of their function or eventually ending up in metal reclamation yards, unaware of their intrinsic value, never listed in auction and eventually being melted down along with the rest of the car.

So, anyone have any pointers where I could source the kit, or at the very least the two mounting brackets 8N7 817 187 & 8N7 817 187? If I could get hold of these (or even a CAD model) I'll be making molds to investigate the feasibility/cost of creating some casts to have the appropriate drilling and facing done [smiley=book2.gif] - even if they didn't have the connectivity feature I'm sure there would be some interested folk out there happy that they could fix their lids to their pride and joy a little better come winter.

Anyone?...


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi green,
The sticker in my roadster says hard top, and gives what I assume are the fitting adjustments?
I don't have a hard top, and I suspect my hard top fittings went with it?
But if you can post a pic of what I need to look for I'll have a go?
If I do have them I can post them too you to make a model, or do you a cad model?
Jez


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Jez xbx said:


> Hi green,
> The sticker in my roadster says hard top, and gives what I assume are the fitting adjustments?
> I don't have a hard top, and I suspect my hard top fittings went with it?
> But if you can post a pic of what I need to look for I'll have a go?
> ...


Had my roadster from new it also has the hardtop sticker in the boot but wasn't ordered with the hardtop so I doubt you will find the fittings in yours


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

ah thats a shame :-(


----------



## GreenMeenie (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks for engaging guys.

Attached are some pictures I've found on the internet of these increasingly rare items.

































Many thanks

Martyn


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

GreenMeenie said:


> Thanks for engaging guys.
> 
> Attached are some pictures I've found on the internet of these increasingly rare items.
> 
> ...


wheres the B pillar ? I have a roadster but must admit I haven't even looked for them


----------



## GreenMeenie (Apr 2, 2016)

thebluemax said:


> wheres the B pillar ? I have a roadster but must admit I haven't even looked for them


Hi BlueMax, I'm using B pillar as a generic car location term but basically on the TTR these brackets are mounted in the area where the soft top hinges, just behind the doors. It would be easier to see if these brackets are fitted when the top is down. (_A hard top is fitted to the roadster over the folded down soft top_)

If anyone knows where the green TTR _WJ02XNV_ lives these days I know it has a fitting kit, as I bought the roof from the son of the guy who sold it! Pity it never got removed first :?

Martyn


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

How much are they worth? As I've the fitting kit installed in mine but no intentions of getting a hardtop [WINKING FACE][THUMBS UP SIGN]

Sent from my HTC_M9u using Tapatalk


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

The roadster with the hardtop looks like the original 95 concept car,except less of a fastback look.
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2289935/2001-audi-tt/
Im still debating whether to get mine(coupe) done in that colour :lol:


----------



## GreenMeenie (Apr 2, 2016)

basky said:


> How much are they worth?


Hi Basky, I guess they are worth as much as your willing to part with them for. I'm willing to give you £200 for the two brackets.


----------



## GreenMeenie (Apr 2, 2016)

3TT3 said:


> The roadster with the hardtop looks like the original 95 concept car,except less of a fastback look.
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2289935/2001-audi-tt/
> Im still debating whether to get mine(coupe) done in that colour :lol:


Ooh, I like that color, do it 3TT3  !! ...but hang back on the crazy rear fin mod, not so keen on that :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

GreenMeenie said:


> basky said:
> 
> 
> > How much are they worth?
> ...


That's about what they were new just make sure they have the plastic ring on the top with the electric connections as they are easily lost when removing the roof


----------



## GreenMeenie (Apr 2, 2016)

YELLOW_TT said:


> That's about what they were new just make sure they have the plastic ring on the top with the electric connections as they are easily lost when removing the roof


Thanks for the heads up Yellow I'll bear that in mind if I ever get that close


----------



## GreenMeenie (Apr 2, 2016)

Finally got hold of some rockin horse poo! 








Time to get modelling in CAD [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

GreenMeenie said:


> Finally got hold of some rockin horse poo!
> 
> Time to get modelling in CAD [smiley=book2.gif]


Where did you get hold of those ?


----------



## GreenMeenie (Apr 2, 2016)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Where did you get hold of those ?


Had to cross some Bulgarians hand with some hard earned dosh! _side effect means I have a spare roof in silver, good condition with cover, trim and key. Neighbor's sister has a silver roadster :roll: -time for a little sales talk_


----------



## nott (Apr 6, 2013)

GreenMeenie said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you get hold of those ?
> ...


But does she have the hardtop fitting kit ?

If so I would have bought it off her


----------



## GreenMeenie (Apr 2, 2016)

nott said:


> But does she have the hardtop fitting kit ?
> If so I would have bought it off her


Nott - not sure if she does yet, why, you cornering the market on fitting kits?

Someone sent me PM regarding my spare roof, although my member status doesn't allow me to reply yet.


----------



## GreenMeenie (Apr 2, 2016)

If anyone is interested - looks like a recent posting 20/05/16 








Price: € 195

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anz ... 4-223-3821


----------



## TT225newbie (Jul 21, 2016)

Typical I get a hardtop in the right colour for a great price but now looks like the fitting kit is going to be a hard slog to find  I don't suppose anyone knows of one up for sale


----------



## GreenMeenie (Apr 2, 2016)

TT225newbie said:


> ...I don't suppose anyone knows of one up for sale


Well... there is some guy on eBay selling pattern parts! You're going to be v.lucky to find originals. I was in the same position as you, nice hard top in the right colour bla bla bla. Thought I had found a vendor that sold the complete kit so bought the top. I then ordered the kit only to have my money sent back saying it was not available any more. I subsequently found a hardtop for sale with the brackets and ended up buying that. I now have a spare silver top in good condition surplus to requirements.
Once in possession of said brackets I've had then drawn up in CAD with a view to getting some made. However it would appear that someone has already stolen a march on me and made some and sold them on eBay. They have currently sold all the ones they made and are taking orders to make more. Orders being taken in the form of buying the mounting bolts as a commitment
If you're interested see http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-M...e-below-/162241674724?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276
I don't vouch for this vendor but at least it gets your lid on for the winter and if your not happy with the result gives you time to look around for some OEM parts.
I shudder to think how many pairs of brackets have been melted down in ignorance at breakers yards!
I'm now hunting down a rubbing strip (8N7 853 607) for mine to protect the paint.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Those might be to mount the roof but are missing the electrical connections


----------



## TT225newbie (Jul 21, 2016)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Those might be to mount the roof but are missing the electrical connections


Are the electrical connections just for rear demist?


----------



## TT225newbie (Jul 21, 2016)

GreenMeenie said:


> TT225newbie said:
> 
> 
> > ...I don't suppose anyone knows of one up for sale
> ...


Thanks for the info
Is the rubbing strip hard to get as well or do they stock at a main dealer


----------



## BadNun (Mar 11, 2016)

Might sell my fitting kit......has a Silver roof with it too.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TT225newbie said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Those might be to mount the roof but are missing the electrical connections
> ...


The demister and also to tell the car the hardtop is fitted so the soft top will be deactivated


----------



## GreenMeenie (Apr 2, 2016)

TT225newbie said:


> Is the rubbing strip hard to get as well or do they stock at a main dealer


I haven't investigated purchasing a rubbing strip from the main $tealer yet so not sure.
I see 'Mr Pattern part' also sells an alternative stick on polyurethane solution.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162141370018?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

But entering the following part # 8N7 853 607 at http://www.carparts-pros.com/ provides the following price: 
LEISTE OE-Nr: 8N7853607A *296.90 EUR*
I've purchased parts from these guys before and they deliver pretty quickly - If they have it!


----------



## longodds (May 8, 2014)

GreenMeenie said:


> TT225newbie said:
> 
> 
> > ...I don't suppose anyone knows of one up for sale
> ...


Thanks for the plug, appreciated . I'm not touting for business, but I'm the 'some guy' on eBay selling the pattern parts.

Last year I bought a silver hardtop intending to respray or wrap it in a colour more suited to my green roadster. It didn't have the side mountings, but I wasn't unduly worried as I'd heard if you look long and hard they're available. Regardless of the Chinese whispers about the availability of fittings, usually in some far off land such as Europe, I couldn't locate any- and trust me- I searched. In the meantime I took the opportunity to purchase a black top, a colour that suited my car to a tee, but still without fittings. I then had two beautiful hardtops that lacked the means to fit either. Continuing my search for fittings I found a blue roof being sold with them; purchased it, approached an engineering company and paid to have twenty pairs of brackets made (less wouldn't have been viable). Three sets of side mountings solved all of my TT top problems and I listed the remainder on eBay.

I've since sold my three tops- having the fittings helped- as well as seventeen sets of brackets and not a single complaint. I do mention that my replacements don't provide a means to connect the rear screen demister. I did look into solving that particular problem and I found a solution, but I didn't feel the additional cost would be justified (read as 'nobody would want to pay that for them).

The solution I offer allows you to fit a hardtop to your TT rather than wishing things were otherwise or waiting for that magical day when your wish comes true: Audi resume their manufacture; a mate of a mate knows a mate that might have some mate...probably in Europe 

Bottom line: As far as I'm aware the original stock of Audi OEM fittings have all been sold and, as Audi don't plan on making any more, if you have or are considering purchasing a hardtop for your Mk1 you can either wait until a set of used ones come on the market and be lucky enough to beat everyone else to them or solve your problem by getting what I offer.

That said, if you're an established member of the TT Forum, provide your forum name when purchasing what I'm offering on eBay at the moment for £7 and when the brackets have been made I'll post them to you on approval without any additional cost to you. Fit them to your car, fit your roof to them, take the ensemble for a spin and if they don't meet your expectations or satisfy your requirements in any way return them to me: If they do then send payment.

If I can be fairer than that- please advise.


----------



## GreenMeenie (Apr 2, 2016)

longodds said:


> I'm the 'some guy' on eBay selling the pattern parts.


Well done that man. If you hadn't done it I'd have. Strangely, I have a green (as well as a silver) roof.


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

I could do with the rubbing strips but can't find anything listed.

Wig


----------



## Chins48 (Jul 22, 2016)

GreenMeenie said:


> TT225newbie said:
> 
> 
> > ...I don't suppose anyone knows of one up for sale
> ...


Do you still have silver hardtop?


----------



## Chins48 (Jul 22, 2016)

BadNun said:


> Might sell my fitting kit......has a Silver roof with it too.


I know a nice man who may be interested


----------



## BadNun (Mar 11, 2016)

Chins48 said:


> BadNun said:
> 
> 
> > Might sell my fitting kit......has a Silver roof with it too.
> ...


It would match Arby 2 as Arby 3 is the same paint code. Phone me sometime if you like.


----------



## Brooks007 (Nov 2, 2014)

I think I'm now in the same situation. Picking the lid up this weekend but now I'm praying they have all the fitting kit with it too!! They said it did but now I've won it thehey seem a little more scheptical.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Brooks007 said:


> I think I'm now in the same situation. Picking the lid up this weekend but now I'm praying they have all the fitting kit with it too!! They said it did but now I've won it thehey seem a little more scheptical.


With out the rear mounts and interior covers I'd walk away


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

the trial's and tribulation's of tent ownership,


----------



## Kryton (Apr 20, 2019)

Evening. Anyone know which bits I'm missing? Just pulled the instructions but looks like there's trim to put across boot & also electrical wiring for heater? Photo attached of what I've got so far...


----------



## GreenMeenie (Apr 2, 2016)

Looks like you have enough bits to strap a hard top on. I wasn't lucky enough to have the enhanced front fittings to accommodate the sturdier location pins.
Used my hard top with regular pins with no issues for many years. (car and hardtop went this year)
Make sure you connect up the demisters circuit to the two rear fittings you have (found tucked into the hood alongside the existing wires) and make sure the protective caps are tucked safely out of the way before you put the hardtop on, otherwise they get damaged and interfere with the demisting circuit. Nice to see you also have the plastic covers to hide the red locking levers on the top once locked in place and makes it look so much tidier.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Kryton said:


> Evening. Anyone know which bits I'm missing? Just pulled the instructions but looks like there's trim to put across boot & also electrical wiring for heater? Photo attached of what I've got so far...


You don't need the black strip across the back but the hardtop will scratch the paint I had a clear black vinyl trim made to protect the paint apart from that you only need the rear fittings


----------



## Kryton (Apr 20, 2019)

Thanks peeps. By vinyl do you mean a sheet or just vinyl sticker? I have a signage business so hoping you say the latter lol. Are the rear fittings the ones I have in the picture or do I need different ones?

Cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Kryton said:


> Thanks peeps. By vinyl do you mean a sheet or just vinyl sticker? I have a signage business so hoping you say the latter lol. Are the rear fittings the ones I have in the picture or do I need different ones?
> 
> Cheers


Yes stickers just cut to shape and fitted and the rear fittings are the ones you have pictured so it's all good


----------



## Kryton (Apr 20, 2019)

Excellent news, cheers for confirming. Time to dig out some clear vinyl then


----------



## Kryton (Apr 20, 2019)

Right, managed to fit the rear brackets & find the wires to connect to them so that's done. Also spent all of 5 minutes putting clear vinyl down to stop scuffing (gotta love knifeless tape & yes the red line has been pulled off lol). Tomorrow I need to swap the latches on the front. Any suggestions on how to access these to swap? Only had a quick look but can't see any screw holes under the sun visor or anything so is it just clipped?


----------



## Kryton (Apr 20, 2019)

Never fear, couple of hours of searching & found it. Posting for future search help for others

Remove the three sun visors and unplug the connector to the one that has a light. Two bolts in each side, one for the centre one.
Remove the front interior light unit - pull down from front, and release the connectors.
Starting in the centre, pull the roof trim away from the roof panel. There are six clips holding it in place.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Kryton said:


> Never fear, couple of hours of searching & found it. Posting for future search help for others
> 
> Remove the three sun visors and unplug the connector to the one that has a light. Two bolts in each side, one for the centre one.
> Remove the front interior light unit - pull down from front, and release the connectors.
> Starting in the centre, pull the roof trim away from the roof panel. There are six clips holding it in place.


If you can get a couple of spare pins from a sort top then just swap them with the ones on the hard top saves having to change the catches, it's what most people do :idea:


----------



## Kryton (Apr 20, 2019)

Ah right. Well after a lot of swearing I've managed to do it. Brute force & ignorance for the win. Turns out I needed to get the a pulled off too as that's where the connectors run for the catches. They are about 2 inches down so the top half of the a pillar needs pulling back in order to access them. All in all, the fitting kit took me about 2 - 2.5 hours to do I reckon. If you have smaller hands & not a 16 stone lump then you could probably half that! Not fitted it yet as just started raining but the soft top is working & dash is saying it's closed so all is well  also the wires were tucked into the soft top channels as suggested above so thanks for the heads up


----------



## Kryton (Apr 20, 2019)

Just back from a 5 hour round trip to collect the metal trim for the boot & top of each door. Fitting kit is now complete


----------

